# One Of Two Arrivals Today



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

One from London - pics to come when camera charged









Got these few quick ones of my other - this one from Jakarta...........


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Very nice Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice one Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Beautiful watch Paul

Cheers Mal


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very very nice Paul,dont sell this one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice Paul, can't wait to get my hands on it tomorrow


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Congratulations Paul, I hope it has lived up to your expectations.

Look forward to hearing what you think.

Great Photo's too









I would check Paul's pockets before he leaves yours tomorrow









All the best

Derek


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice looking watch Mr. C and equally nice bracelet.


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

That's a beauty Mr C

Nin


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

What the other one Paul?









john


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Another Seiko-pics tomorrow......................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wrist Pics

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/LM/DSCN1531.JPG

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/LM/DSCN1534.JPG

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/LM/DSCN1535.JPG

http://wrist-watch.info/royaloak/LM/DSCN1536.JPG


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have been round to Pauls tonight to size the bracelets on both of his new watches (and also purchased one for myself from his rapidly diminishing collection







). The Landmaster is a stunning watch - it has a one piece case (made from titanium) which is surprisingly heavy. Nothing like as heavy as stainless but it's far and away the heaviest titanium watch I've ever handled - it's a beauty







I even like the bezel (which I didn't think I would)









I'm not so keen on his other purchase which, though still a nice watch, just doesn't have the quality feel of the Landmaster - it was about a 9th of the Landmasters price though









I tried, but failed, to smuggle the Landmaster out


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have been round to Pauls tonight to size the bracelets on both of his new watches (and also purchased one for myself from his rapidly diminishing collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you for those kind words - sorry the security arrangements were too high for your liking









Thank you for making it fit better as well.

Hope you like your new purchase - stupid comment.

Surprising Trish changed her thoughts on it - must have grown on her(LM)

Paul - be my backup..........

c***s from Dabs.com still not been for my telly have they?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Paul - be my backup..........
> 
> c***s from Dabs.com still not been for my telly have they?


No they bloody well haven't it's been sitting there for the best part of 2 weeks waiting for them to pick it up for repair. Paul's waited in for them on the days they've said they'll collect it on and they just haven't showed up. They make Parcel Farce look like a well oiled machine
















Sounds like a case for Watchdog to me Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> > Paul - be my backup..........
> >
> > c***s from Dabs.com still not been for my telly have they?
> 
> ...


 Watchdog-ooh yes(is there an emoticon 4 rubbing hands?)

Letter written - it's fargin war tomorrow.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Bit late on the band wagon but that's a cracking watch there!


----------

